# nightfishing the beach



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

all i catch is whiting and rays do pompano bite at night? im using dead shrimp on a fish finder rig no lights on beacham i wastingmy time?


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

In my opinion, I've never caught any nor heard of any caught at night. That doesn't mean they're not out there, I just think they tend to feed more during daylight hours (I think maybe they feed more on sight than smell). As a side note, make sure you peel your shrimp. For some crazy reason, a pompano prefers a dead shrimp to be peeled. I have no idea why,but it definitely makes a difference.


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

I PELL THE SHIRMP ALSO.....TAKING THE THE POINTS OFF HEAD AND TAIL.....::hoppingmad:moon


----------



## Joshua's Jigs (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't remember catching any kind of jack at night, much less a pompano.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah i peel them if theyre on the bigger side i break em in half i use orange hooks guy at the bait store told me they match the color of sand flea eggs they attract better i guess


----------



## Joshua's Jigs (Oct 27, 2008)

> *fishinstevez (11/11/2008)*yeah i peel them if theyre on the bigger side i break em in half i use orange hooks guy at the bait store told me they match the color of sand flea eggs they attract better i guess


Those hooks match these. LOL


----------

